# Honor to the Sons of Russ!



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Listen now, to the Wolf!
Hear his howl, and follow!
The beast within become the beast without
Hear now, the names of your champions
And praise them, Noble sons of Russ!
_
(what follows here is to be expanded, but is like an honor roll of current famous Space Wolves. Each will eventually be expanded to be the same length as Brans as I learn more on them, and will cover all 12 Wolf Lords and more!)_

Logan Grimnar, The Old Wolf - indomitable leader of the years
Long of tooth and grey of beard
Cunning beyond all wit and measure
Fierce foe of red-handed rage
Merciful lord of reason

The hand of Russ upon him
Destiny betwixt calloused paws
_(that's all I got! lol.. small spurt of inspiration!)_

Bjorn the Fell Handed - Immortal Champion of Russ forever!

Ragnar Blackmane - The fire in the Fangs heart!

Ulrik the Slayer- Warden and guard to the young and old!

Njal Stormcaller - Master of the runes and Caller of Fenris' fury!
_(These will be expanded later as well, just stub reminders to myself)_

Bran Redmaw, bloody-handed warrior,
He piles the skulls of his enemies,
He builds a mound of the fallen.
His foes weep rivers of blood.
In fire and rain of death he strides
Mighty axe cleaving foe in twain

With the howl of the wulfen in his soul
His warriors rend the foe to bone and marrow
Fortress tall and foes mighty
Quake and fail at the sight
Of warriors arrayed in such plate
With weapons like unto the Wolfs own!

Bolt shell and frost tooth, claw and fang
All fall before the might of the Twelfth Lord
All fall to his fury, and are fed to the beast within
All fall to the Sons of Russ

_(this next will be at the end of the roll of the living heroes, since the wolves believe Russ alive, and be obviously longer and more intricate as I expand my knowledge of Russ fluff wise)_

Russ, Mightiest of all the Emperors Sons.
Father of the Legion, Master of the Fang
Disciple of the Emperor Benevolent
Master of the beast within
Father of the beast without,
Giver of the cursed mark

_(what follows and would be here will require research, but will be taken form my own fluff and official fluff, stating the names of fallen Space Wolves of fame and how they fell, much like with the current heroes)._


----------

